# 200 lbs. pears, 40 pounds of plums



## mainecr (Sep 13, 2009)

Hit a guy at works orchard yesterday. Got plenty of fruit. I left with over 350pounds of pears, and 60 pounds of plums. Good thing I shared...I'd have neve got all that fruit processed. 

Looking for a recipe for pear with about 10 pounds of fruit per gallon. Last years 5 pound was great...although I'm hoping for a heavier pear flavor. 

Anyone have a heavier pear recipe?

Thanks...


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2009)

I just made Pear
Here is what I did 36# pears cored and sliced
6 gallons water
sugar to 1.085
9 tsp acid blend
6 tsp nutrient
bentonite
3 tsp pectic enzyme
wait 24 hours
1 packet Cote des Blancs
remove pulp @ 1.030
rack @ 1.010
ferment dry
degas
add k-meta and sorbate
I made a f-pac and back sweetened
After adding f-pac then add clearing agents
rack till clear. (age 6 months)


----------



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2009)

Man would I ove to have friends like some of you guys do!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Wade!
Just picked up 16#'s of Blackberries.
What do you think I paid?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the guy paid you to take them out of his hands and also gave you the yeast you smart alec!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Son just stopped by with 40#s of plums and said"PLEASE" dad make some plum this year. He is in kitchen washing and pitting.


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2009)

Wade E said:


> I think the guy paid you to take them out of his hands and also gave you the yeast you smart alec!


Boy pretty close. 5 bucks for all and NO yeast


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2009)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Son just stopped by with 40#s of plums and said"PLEASE" dad make some plum this year. He is in kitchen washing and pitting.


And how much is in it for you ??? ... LOL !

nice son...


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Tom, it will all be his. I will have him hooked and buying carboys in no time. this house isnt a FOP


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2009)

*Nice DAD !*


----------



## joeswine (Sep 14, 2009)

*pear wine*

TOM BRING SOME OF THE PEAR WINE TO THE MEETING I'D LIKE TO TASTE IT,JUST STARTED MY RED ZIN WITH 18LBS OF GRAPES AND 36 LBS.OF TAMPENELLO GRAPES /SHIRAZ BLEND,6GALLONS OF VOIGNIER WITH 18 LBS OF GRAPES and CAB STRAIGHT up>>>>TAMPENELLO GRAPES IS USUALLY USED TO MAKE SPANISH WINES LIKE ROJAS<<<


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 14, 2009)

I just isn't fair!!!
Here I live in the winter veggie capital of the USA and our fruits are so cotton picking expensive. I checkd plums just the other day at SweetBay and they were $2.00 per pound!
Makes me wish I had started making wine years ago and planted fruit trees all over the yard.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 14, 2009)

*florida fruits*

my family lives in cape coral (30 yrs,),and I tell you your right high fruit and produce prices but the worst part is i think they shipp all the premo stuff out and whats left is left...............


----------



## Tom (Sep 14, 2009)

joeswine said:


> TOM BRING SOME OF THE PEAR WINE TO THE MEETING I'D LIKE TO TASTE IT,JUST STARTED MY RED ZIN WITH 18LBS OF GRAPES AND 36 LBS.OF TAMPENELLO GRAPES /SHIRAZ BLEND,6GALLONS OF VOIGNIER WITH 18 LBS OF GRAPES and CAB STRAIGHT up>>>>TAMPENELLO GRAPES IS USUALLY USED TO MAKE SPANISH WINES LIKE ROJAS<<<



OK still net ready to bottle thou


----------



## Tom (Sep 14, 2009)

Ya know its who you know and I know the right guy.
Scored 16# og Blackberries for $5.00. Yea they were on their way out so I tossed maybe 1/2 #


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Sep 14, 2009)

right now there is free fruit and Blackberries just waiting to be fermented around here. If you are driving down the road and see an overloaded fruit tree in a yard, stop and ask. Most they can say is no


----------



## St Allie (Sep 14, 2009)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I just isn't fair!!!
> Here I live in the winter veggie capital of the USA and our fruits are so cotton picking expensive. I checkd plums just the other day at SweetBay and they were $2.00 per pound!
> Makes me wish I had started making wine years ago and planted fruit trees all over the yard.



no time like the present!.. late summer is when trees get stressed at garden centres due to water evaporation and often lazy staffmembers. often marked down to sell them off.. if you have a bit of room, pick heavy croppers like apples, plums and peaches/nectarines.

I'm so glad I don't have to buy the fruit here.

Allie


----------



## joe (Sep 14, 2009)

*pears and apple*

I have three batches of pear wine going now. All in primaries. neighbor picked pears and altogether picked 150 gal in 5 gal pails. We use a juice extractor which I am sure lowers our recovery but by the time its done I should have thirty gallons of pear wine cooking. I hope it turns out well.

Also have three batches of apple wine from some apple trees we picked.


----------



## St Allie (Sep 15, 2009)

I won't make pear wine again..it's too sweet.

Allie


----------



## Madriver Wines (Sep 15, 2009)

Got 6 gallons total of Pear going now. Just racked 5 gal. the other day and it already looks good and tastes great. Fresh fruit that is ripe. Dont get any better than that.


----------



## mainecr (Sep 15, 2009)

*More Plums*

Hi All..
More plums tomorrow....darn....

I've got 5 gallons of Jack Kellers 6 pound per gallon plum recipe frementing...and more plums tomorrow. Anyone got a different recipe to try?


----------



## St Allie (Sep 15, 2009)

Jack Kellers recipes forget to mention campden tablets, just in case you were unaware,

Plum wine- red or fawn sweet spiced country wine

1 orange rind and juice
1 lemon, rind and juice
6 cloves
30g/1oz root ginger
water
2kilos/4lb white sugar ( darker sugars will add more flavour)
2kilo/4lb plums
campden tablets- recipe states 3 per gallon.. I just used 1 per gallon.
pectic enzyme
yeast and nutrient

put the thinly peeled orange and lemon rind, bruised or crushed spices in a muslin bag and suspend in 4 litres/6 pints water in a saucepan. Add the sugar and bring to the boil, simmering gently for 30mins.

remove the bag and pour the hot liquid over the washed and drained plums in primary ( I cut my plums up ) When cool dissolve campden tabs in the liquid and add orange and lemon juice and pectic enzyme. Cover and leave overnight. Next day add yeast and nutrients and keep at 20 to 25 degrees C/70 to 75 degrees F, still under cover. leave for two days stirring several times a day. Strain off the pulp, pour liquid into secondary and make up to volume with water 5 litres/1 gallon.
Insert airlock .

finish sweet by stabilising and backsweetening with simple syrup when fermentation is complete.

recipe from home made wines cordials and syrups
by Dr F W Beech

Allie


----------



## david1 (Sep 15, 2009)

*interjection*

pardon me but, have not been on for a while. curious, does one peel and freeze pears in prep for primary or just core and ferment raw? this would be my first batch of pear


----------



## St Allie (Sep 15, 2009)

you could do it either way.. really ripe pears I'd freeze them .. .. you don't need to core apples and pears, they are ok to ferment with the seeds as long as you don't cut the seeds open.

Allie


----------



## Tom (Sep 15, 2009)

david1 said:


> pardon me but, have not been on for a while. curious, does one peel and freeze pears in prep for primary or just core and ferment raw? this would be my first batch of pear


I slice and core them after washing them (just in case). Leaving the skins on will add color as well


----------



## joe (Sep 15, 2009)

*Pear wine*

How big of a problem is it if you have ground up pears seeds. We ran pears through extractor. Thanks


----------



## St Allie (Sep 15, 2009)

a couple of my recipes recommend not including any cut seeds, they are quite poisonous. so I just follow that advice.. 

here's a link..

http://www.plantsciences.ucdavis.edu/ce/king/PoisPlant/Tox-COM.htm

Allie


----------



## Tom (Sep 15, 2009)

Depending on the fruit they will add a bitterness to your wine.


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 16, 2009)

myakka, try buying fresh fruit here in Alaska. Makes me wish I could ferment spruce needles and mosquitoes. I was just talking in the chit chat about making liqueurs, Allie sent in some great links. You might consider dabbling in that a little main..
Troy


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 16, 2009)

I mispoke, $2.99 a pound for plums. That is a killer with me being in a business that the recession killed, construction.
I sure hope to visit your state one day. They say you haven't lived till you ride your motorcycle to Alaska.
My SIL has just a couple months left out on ST. Paul Island before he comes back to the Southern States. His next deployment will most likely be North Carolina. We had hoped for Florida so our two grandsons were alot closer.
He can't have anything stronger than beer out there on the Coast Guard Station so he says he can't wait to get back and sample another venture I have been trying.


----------

